Ask HN: Why is desktop voice control so bad and how could it be improved? - julienreszka
======
rococode
It's actually not bad nowadays if you use APIs (e.g. Amazon Transcribe, Google
speech to text, etc.). I worked with speech-to-text APIs for an AR app and
they performed quite well. For a desktop app you could probably toss in
something like Snowboy for custom hotword detection to make it function like
Alexa.

I think it's mostly a matter of no one having bothered to write the software,
because it's hard to think of an application where desktop voice control is
super useful. Perhaps the first question to ask is not "how can it be
better?", but "if it were really good, what would it actually do?".

